# Lutz Hiltscher



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

What happened to this companie?


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

lotsasteam said:


> What happened to this companie?


Mr. Hielscher apparently retired without a successor about 8-9 years ago due to illness. It was more or less a one man company.

Here is my Gauge 1 Hielscher live steam gadget:





Regards
Fred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Fred
Bought the twin oscylaton Andreas from him,wonder who sells them now ?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

__





Andreas Mini-steam engine, assembled






www.quirao.com




That's the engine I am looking for


----------

